# Hunger games = Battle Royale



## billc (Aug 8, 2011)

Are the hunger games a take off on the book Battle Royale?


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 8, 2011)

Dunno..my kids have been reading the book "The Hunger Games". They love it and have been talking about the upcoming film.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know either, the Hunger Games trilogy was very entertaining.


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Are the hunger games a take off on the book Battle Royale?


I didn't know that there was a book, but I mentioned the Japanese movie to my wife as she described it to me.  Sounds like it was an inspiration, at least.


----------



## billc (Aug 9, 2011)

If you hurry you can pick up a copy at borders at a discount, probably, before they finally close their doors.  I heard about Battle Royale, the movie, then heard it was based on a book.  The movie was like the final destination movies, you are essentially just waiting to see how each person is killed off.  Not very entertaining.


----------

